# Novartis Pharma Mexico Announces Zelmac Launch



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

http://www.gastro.org/public/policy-update...cal.htm#Mexican August 2, 2001Mexican Launch for Novartisï¿½ ZelmacTMNovartis Pharma Mexico announced today that it has launched ZelmacTM (tegaserod), the pharmaceutical company's new treatment for irritable bowel syndrome. This is the first market introduction for Zelmac. IBS is estimated to affect between 16 percent and 21 percent of the population in Mexico and up to 20 percent of the population worldwide. Novartis suffered disappointments earlier this year when it was denied market approval for Zelmac in both Europe and the United States.Zelmac is designed to block serotonin receptor sites in the bowel. It selectively targets and acts on 5-HT4 receptors present throughout the gastrointestinal tract. It also has a possible future beyond IBS. The drug is in Phase II trials for GERD, and Novartis and Bristol-Myers Squibb will also examine other upper and lower GI disorders that could be improved by Zelmac.


----------

